# Export aus Oracle/SQL/mySQL nach MS Access



## slowflyer (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

  ich versuche zu klären, ob es grundsätzlich möglich wäre, bestimmte Datensätze aus einer Oracle/SQL/mySQL DB in eine Access DB zu exportieren. Wenn es möglich ist, wie würde man das am besten automatisch (Skript, Application etc.) erledigen?

   Gruß, SlowFlyer


----------



## WieGehts (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
MSSQL kann Daten nach ACCESS exportieren (manuell, automatisch). Wie das mit Oracle und MySQL aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
ACCESS kann Daten aus allen über ODBC erreichbaren Datenbanken importieren.

Wenn das ganze einmal passieren sollte, würde ich es manuell durchführen. Ist der Transfer regelmäßig erforderlich, währe sicher ein Macro in ACCESS oder ähnliches von Vorteil.

Vorsicht ist nur bei den Datenmengen geboten: eine Datenmenge, welche für MSSQL oder Oracle kein Problem darstellt, kann ACCESS bald Probleme bereiten.


----------

